# shuffleboard table



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

http://s139.photobucket.com/user/flounder_photos/media/20150305_160810.jpg.html?filters[user]=34054079&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry I built a cool shuffleboard table but cant figure out how to post pics!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow...I'm gonna need to see that! Try posting again


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

+1. Would love to build one.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

http://s139.photobucket.com/user/flounder_photos/media/20150308_2110421.jpg.html


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

someone let me know if abve link worked?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

It worked. Looks awesome. What is the surface made of? Maple?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Looks nice, did you build the playing surface also? How long is it? Looks like the sides may be a little high. Here's mine, but of course I didn't build it.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks profile for getting the pic up. Playing suave is pine backed with mdf. Length of surface e is 16 ft. Lowe's had 8 ft 20 inch wide pine sheets so went with that for convenience.


----------

